# Who is financially sound now -- "positive net worth"?



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

Oh, of course, if one owes "money" such as housing debt/mortgage debt or credit card debt or other things, then...whatever one has, that minus one's "debt", will be your "net worth"...

And "YOU", my friend, , no ones know how much "value" is in "YOU"!

Say, after calculation, if your "net worth" is zero, "0",  then "YOU" are zero, "0"...


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

These threads just keep getting weirder and weirder.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

:breaking into song:

♪♪>now I got mortgages & homes
>>>I got stiffness in the bones
>>>ain't no beauty queens in this locality (I tell ya!)
>>>yeah but I still get my pleasure
>>>still got my greatest treasure
>>>hey big woman, you done made a big man o' meeee!!♫<<<


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Considering that the finest musicians in the world play Beethoven, Bach, and Vaughan-Williams in my living room, and works of the finest artists throughout the ages are at my fingertips, I'd say I'm worth a lot.


----------

